# Hello, this is Rathy



## rathy (May 17, 2013)

Hi. My name's Rathy. Pronounced like "roth-ee". It's short for Rathromony.

  	I signed up here a while ago but have only started to visit more frequently.

  	I'm in my 30s, a Senior Designer at an Interactive Agency doing UI and interface design for mobile and web. I'm into arts and crafts, I love to sew and make things, I do photography, I'm an avid art collector, I love shoes, mostly Jordans, and I loooove makeup since it's also another creative outlet for me.

  	I've been more interested in learning better make up techniques lately, because I have a somewhat round face with hooded eyes. And I can never find the right techniques that will work. So I'm hoping to learn more and get inspired by other people who love makeup too.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 17, 2013)

I'm Sylvia a may 2013 college grad and makeup and beauty addict. I love Specktra and all the lovely ladies here, plus there is a wealth of info here as well. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have thus far!


----------



## Saidir (May 18, 2013)

Oooh, app design. Do any of the programming stuff or more the GUI work? I ask because I've been trying teaching myself various programming languages recently

  	Hope your visits to Specktra are many and useful!


----------

